# Bp 1979-1983



## ayahtolla (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi All, i am looking for a few good shipmates i sailed with from The dates above, if anyone on here may have sailed during then, it would be great to hear from you. I do have many names to list but trying to track down in particular Anthony thomas king (bouldon, sunderland) or Alan casey (goole area i think) Cheers Charlie Edros


----------

